# Reproduction AFX wheels



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

In the members custom thread, I posted some pics the other day of some repopped Speed Steer style wheels which I got off of ebay. I found out where they came from, they are take-offs from those repro pup trailers. Turns out, Dan Esposito was the mastermind behind these. Even these were done by mistake, since the trailers were meant to have the Ansen style wheels. Someone sent the wrong sample to China which had the SS parts. Dan went so far as to have the Ansen fronts repopped till they caught the mistake.

Thing is, the guy I got them from (ho-creations) tells me he's been trying to get Dan to make repops of some other AFX wheels such as the stockers. Apparently, Dan doesnt think there's enough of a market for aftermarket repopped wheels in the old AFX style. I told Carl (the ebay seller) to visit here, since I think if Dan released AFX repro wheels that are the same quality as these SS wheels, they'd sell like crazy. If you guys agree and would be down for these, then we need to get the message out. 

Id personally like to see the fronts repopped as is, but the rears to have axle holes to fit tycos. Then, they could be reamed open to fit AFX cars and that would cover custom wheels for everything. What do you guys think?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

YES - Put me down for some. NOS wheels are not going to be around forever. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I wouldn't mind picking up some replacements myself, especially some nice chromed ones.  rr


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Well keep posting on here. Again, I directed Carl here, and maybe even Dan will see this and realize the market. And I think if Dan and AutoWorld are REALLY smart, theyll get together and offer repopped AFX wheels in all the variations in some kind of tune-up/hop-up/customizing kit.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm in............


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

So long as they are round.

We already have shiny eggs fer cheap.

I will loyally support them and strong arm everyone I know to do same. I have been driven insane by lumpy wheels, always trusting and forever being dissappointed as my builds limp down the track as though they were in the Slotcar Special Olympics.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Bill- Limping slot car special olympics, you crack me up.
Jim


----------

